# Rugs from the backs of horses!



## pennypots (15 December 2011)

On Monday night three rugs where stolen off the backs of my mare and foal, and their companion.  It was the worst night of the year for weather. 60 mph winds and torrential rain. When we discovered the crime the foal was standing in the feild very forlorn and cold. Two of the rugs where brand new put on for the horrendous weather that we where expecting. The other rug was fairly new and in good condition.  How could anyone do such a cruel thing?


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 December 2011)

What absolute ba****ds, if it was someone who stole them for their horses that would be despicable, but suspect it was someone who stole to sell. 

Make sure you paint the postcode on your replacements.


----------



## mrussell (16 December 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Make sure you paint the postcode on your replacements.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (16 December 2011)

eurgh some people really are disgusting


----------



## vhf (16 December 2011)

We've had that happen twice in the last ten years, - not this year yet though so thank you for the heads-up.
I have had one stolen since I've been post-coding them - but it was folded up so they probably didn't see it 'til later.
Of all the things I've tried, masonry paint has stayed visible the longest!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 December 2011)

the other thing you can do is put little padlocks on the buckles so they cant get them off .  MY friend had to do this with her rugs,  they might not do it if they have problem taking it off. Most rugs these days are  so easy to take off. 

 B$RST$RDS
 hope they all warm now,


 put postcodes on them  as well tho i have known them steal with them on
 lastly put a huge gr8 bull in the field with them




Tips to help prevent your horse being stolen:

    * Secure boundaries to your field and yard - strong secure fencing / mature strong hedges.
    * All gates padlocked and chained both ends.
    * Stable yards should be fitted with security lighting and intruder alarms.
    * Do not leave horses grazing with head collars on.
    * Store head collars and lead-ropes away from paddocks gates and stable doors.
    * Note down all details of all unknown visitors to the yard &#8211; take the persons name and number plate of vehicle. Share this information with the yard manager and other people on the yard.
    * Vary the times you go to the yard.
    * Have your horse freeze branded and or micro chipped. Freeze marking and micro chipping are a safe and humane way of protecting your horse from theft.
    * Mark your rugs with the horse&#8217;s freeze brand or your post code.
    * You could have your horse&#8217;s hooves identification branded.
    * Ask a local crime prevention officer to evaluate the yard.
    * Keep a guard dog or geese.
    * Get to know your neighbours, exchange contact details as they can also help report any unusual goings on.  
    *
      A photographic record of your horse / pony of all sides can help in its&#8217; recovery.


----------



## mightymammoth (16 December 2011)

what a rotten thing to do to your horses who were trusting enough to come up to the theiving gits probably hoping for a carrot. I would be fuming, I cant understand why someone would steal used rugs that were probably wet and grubby (if there anything like mine) surely they would only see them for a couple of quid?


----------



## rucky (21 December 2011)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			eurgh some people really are disgusting
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! It's the sad reality!


----------



## applecart14 (21 December 2011)

Sorry to hear about your theft, that's awful.

When I used to work at the riding club helping out on a Tuesday evening with the commentating in the judges box for unaffiliated jumping someone came to say a thief had walked into their open horse box and moved the partition to get to their horse.  Then they had stripped their horse of their rug, chucked it on the floor and taken the saddle off their horses back!  Unbelievable what a world of scum bags we live in!


----------



## TinselTurkey (21 December 2011)

That's absolutley disgusting, is the foal ok now? 




I once bought a really nice heavyweight stable rug for £60 for my old pony. He wore it for one winter and  it was apparently sent to the rug wash but others have told me other things such as its in storage or its in the rug room. It's no where to be found  I was quite annoyed because it was expensive and I have'nt seen it for about 3 years  

At POYS a couple of years ago I left my pony's leather headcollar, haynets, water buckets and rug in his stable whilst we jumped. It was the second last class of the day on the last day and it was around 10pm when I was jumping and when we went back to his stable to let him have a rest before we loaded him to go home we noticed his headcollar and leadrope had been stolen aswell as his hay but not his haynet?, His rug had been dragged out of his stable and left on the floor by the muckheap pile at the end of the row and his water buckets had been tipped over. I stupidly left them in his stable thinking they would be ok but someone probably thought we had left them behind and thought that they would have them. A family down our row helped us have a quick look around but we couldn't find any of thew missing items. The hay was not so important because the journey home was not too long so he could have a net when he got back but the headcollar was a problem as we had nothing to load him with. Luckily we managed to find one in the depths of the lorry.


----------



## fatpiggy (21 December 2011)

Personally, I think alot of people who suffer tack thefts from home are specifically targetted at shows.  Having looked to see what tack and rugs the horses have brought with them, all the thieves have to do is follow the box home. I certainly know of two people who were robbed the day after they had been showjumping.


----------

